# Phrag besseae



## Guarceñosis (Dec 12, 2019)

A new bloom of P besseae. It has a NHS of 8cm and pretty flat. It's grown in a flat clay pot, similar to Tomkalina's style.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 12, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Silverwhisp (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes; beautiful! Thanks for sharing. 

What kind of drainage do you have at the bottom of the clay pot?


----------



## Guarceñosis (Dec 12, 2019)

I drilled several holes in the bottom with wall drill.


----------



## abax (Dec 12, 2019)

Very striking color and I really like the fenestrations
on the pouch.


----------



## grubea (Dec 12, 2019)

Love the color!!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 13, 2019)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 13, 2019)

Sooooooo RED!!!!!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 13, 2019)

Stunning!


----------



## bulolo (Dec 13, 2019)

Very nice red! I have at least one besseae in low bud. Can only hope it's as nice as this one.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 14, 2019)

I notice that a lot of your plants has moss growing in the pots, how often do you water your plants and what is your water source? is RO or city water


----------



## Guarceñosis (Dec 14, 2019)

wasabi said:


> I notice that a lot of your plants has moss growing in the pots, how often do you water your plants and what is your water source? is RO or city water


I try to water phraga every day, lots of water, sometimes twice a day. The sorce of water is from a natural spring from up in the mountain. It's quite pure -0- TDS and neutral acidity.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 15, 2019)

wasabi said:


> I notice that a lot of your plants has moss growing in the pots, how often do you water your plants and what is your water source? is RO or city water


It depends on your conditions. In general, RO is the bomb. And nobody waters every day indoors.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 15, 2019)

So you are essentially watering frequently with distilled water. What are you using for fertilizer, and how often are you applying it??


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2019)

"And nobody waters every day indoors. "- Wrong!
Yay besseae!


----------



## eaborne (Dec 16, 2019)

Excellent color!


----------



## Guarceñosis (Dec 16, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> So you are essentially watering frequently with distilled water. What are you using for fertilizer, and how often are you applying it??


I fertilize every week with local fertilizer like Wuxal Ca and Total that probably you wont find in US.


----------



## Guarceñosis (Dec 16, 2019)

NYEric said:


> "And nobody waters every day indoors. "- Wrong!
> Yay besseae!


I have all my plants are in a greenhouse in the tropics, that is open in the sides. No temp or humidity control.


----------



## Guarceñosis (Dec 16, 2019)

4 new sprouts are coming.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 17, 2019)

NYEric said:


> "And nobody waters every day indoors. "- Wrong!
> Yay besseae!


Ok well apparently somebody does! How are you growing that you water every single day?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2019)

Um, I know you've seen my house somewhere online.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 18, 2019)

Do you have plastic covering? or is just covered with a shade cloth?


----------



## Guarceñosis (Dec 18, 2019)

wasabi said:


> Do you have plastic covering? or is just covered with a shade cloth?


Both plastic and shade cloth.


----------

